# Titanium backup?



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys I got titanium to find my backups but when it restores them it won't restore the data. I came from a thunderbolt is there a way to get it to restore my app data??????

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you selecting restore app and data or just restore app?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm selecting both.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe try just restoring data? Your apps should automatically download on a fresh install anyway...

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## al23 (Feb 14, 2012)

Since the topic of this thread is titanium backup, I will ask a question about it here: i am trying to restore the stock email app on an ICS ROM. When I try, titanium backup works to restore, but hangs. Anyone know why this happens? Is there a way to restore the stock email? I actually prefer it, strangely enough.

The ROM isn't the issue as I have tried restoring stock email with other ROM using titanium backup without success.


----------



## pyroelite (Sep 8, 2011)

al23 said:


> Since the topic of this thread is titanium backup, I will ask a question about it here: i am trying to restore the stock email app on an ICS ROM. When I try, titanium backup works to restore, but hangs. Anyone know why this happens? Is there a way to restore the stock email? I actually prefer it, strangely enough.
> 
> The ROM isn't the issue as I have tried restoring stock email with other ROM using titanium backup without success.


You are trying to backup/restore a system app of which titanium will only save the data. If you want to save the app, long press on it & convert it to a user app, then backup - you can tell the smiley will be yellow, not red (M on top for market link). You can convert it back to system after you restore it or visa versa to resave if there was an update.

刀尺◯工刀 阝工◯几工匚 - 工匚ち 丹メ工0爪


----------



## pyroelite (Sep 8, 2011)

In lieu of the hijack...







make sure you filter user apps only (you don't want/need sys data) & then batch forced redo backup of all apps + data, esp right before switching roms/phones. This way you will have the latest ver of your app & latest data with it.

What you may have done was back up the app originally, but then never backed up again after making changes/using the apps for some period of time.

刀尺◯工刀 阝工◯几工匚 - 工匚ち 丹メ工0爪


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Well it works when I'm on ics but not when using a motoblur base some apps do get the data restore others don't. But it is only regular apps I never do anything with the system data I'm not a noob to android just motorola phones.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

make sure your backup folder location is the correct place. I had this problem and realized my old phone did not have a mnt/sd AND a mnt/sd-ext. Idk about the thunderbolt if thats the issue but hopefully this may help? But yea, amen on the backing up system apps. thats the rule of thumb, never restore system apps from a previous rom. ull run into problems


----------

